# Cheap but quiet case fans?



## theonetruewill (Apr 12, 2007)

What manufacturer makes cheap but also quiet case fans?

I figure Zalman or Akasa but I don't know, its just that I don't want to go really cheap on fans that I thought would be quiet and then find my build sound likes a chinook helicopter taking off.

I'm talking 80-120mm, as in all the fans in my case.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 12, 2007)

120s would be the quietest but ass for 80s i dont know


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah but I need 80's as well as 120's


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah but I need 80's as well as 120's


----------



## ktr (Apr 13, 2007)

I would say its between the Akasa or the Noctua...

Though the Noctua are a bit pricy but the most silent fans that you can get...rated around 7-10 db...vs. the akasa around 20 db.


Akasa 80:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-023-AK&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=819

Noctua 80: 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-002-NC&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=819

Akasa 120:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-024-AK&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=4

Noctua 120:

800rpm - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-000-NC&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=4

1200rpm - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-001-NC&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=4


----------



## Chewy (Apr 13, 2007)

if its only a rear fan your after Arctic cooling is prob your best way to go. I have a 80mm one in my case and its dead silent!

here a nice 120mm one for 6.99can. Very high quality product! http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=17998&vpn=ACF-12&manufacture=Arctic Cooling&promoid=1006
 for the front and side go with somthing like Noctura I guess.


----------



## xtzc (Apr 21, 2007)

go with spire..its cheap and quiet..to make a comparison a 80mm fan cost like 2-3$ , a 90 mm fan is like 4$ and a 250mm costs arround 9$...these are the prices in my country ,still i've found a coolermaster 250mm fan that costs 14$..all of this fans are simple,no transparent plastic,no led ilumination...


----------



## keakar (Apr 27, 2007)

take a look at these:

http://www.3dcool.com/index.php?cPath=66


shipping is very reasonable too.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 27, 2007)

Arctic Cooling, 'nuff said.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 27, 2007)

iv got the akasa 80mm one on other pc, pretty quiet, until it gets to 4000rpm


----------



## technicks (Apr 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Arctic Cooling, 'nuff said.



I will say it again. ARCTIC. Cheap and very quiet.


----------



## pt (Apr 27, 2007)

technicks said:


> I will say it again. ARCTIC. Cheap and very quiet.



agreed
my next pc will only have artic fans


----------



## ktr (Apr 27, 2007)

I am going Noctua...45cfm and around 17dbi...win win situation...


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

Wouldnt it be great if they were cheap enough to just buy ALL of them and decide yourself


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 29, 2007)

Yate Loon. Good quality, very quiet and very cheap.


----------



## aximbigfan (Apr 29, 2007)

i use 2 antecs.they were fairly cheap ($7) i also bought an antec quiet kit (a few silicone thigns that you put on the fans)...


chris


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 29, 2007)

Coolermaster are pretty good...


----------

